# Budget Laptop (under Rs. 50000)



## sudhirkumar001 (Jun 7, 2006)

hi. i need a laptop for MS office applications and gaming, the smaller the better. preferably with a DVD burner and with good build quality.
Is Dell 6400 the ideal solution.what r the options from gigabyte.i am thoroughly confused..there r so many brands and models....HELP!!


----------



## busyanuj (Jun 7, 2006)

yes Dell is a good performer with good config. alternately you can also check out Acer range of laptops.


----------



## Sourabh (Jun 7, 2006)

Well, yes the Inspiron 6400 is a nice option but, if smaller the better is the criteria, customizing a 640m (14" widescreen) would be a nice choice along with a dvd writer and a 9 celled battery. This would fit in ur 50k budget.

If you raise you budget by another 10-15k, you can very well have a nice gaming laptop like a HP dv5100 or be the first customer to get a Dell XPS laptop from Dell India. Just tried to customize the XPS on the lines of the HP's dv5100 both come out for the same price tag. So getting the HP would make more sense. 

Anyways, as such, the 640m or the 6400 are nice laptops and truly value for money considering the current market scenario.


----------



## shovik (Jun 24, 2006)

you can opt for ACER TravelMate 4060 Series which you cost you around Rs.42,000. Its sure to excel in performance.

Regards,
Shovik.


----------



## keves2002 (Jun 24, 2006)

Acer Travel Mate 2423WXCI , this one available for 2295/-dhs[Here in dubai] Appr Rs 27540/- There was a promotion last week,  That time it was available for 1999/- dhs. if u have any friends or relatives over here u can get one from here,

  I think this Thread has to be in MOBILE MONSTERS RT?

-keves-


----------



## linardni (Jul 20, 2006)

May think of the economy models of Sahara...costing around Rs.27K or 28K


----------



## bukaida (Jul 21, 2006)

man, There is a separate thread running for all laptop related queries.Post your query there.


----------

